# E92 up on South Mountain



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I posted these in the 3 series forum but also wanted them here since not everyone goes to every section of Bimmerfest.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

dalekressin said:


> Very nice pics.


Thanks!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is another photo from that morning:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

:jawdrop:

get ready for some sigs!!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

:eeps: if you want any of them altered LMK


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> :eeps: if you want any of them altered LMK


You da man! :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Here is another photo from that morning:


wow that is awesome i love it!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> wow that is awesome i love it!


Thanks Miss M!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

nice


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> nice


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent pics!!!


----------



## Vic's95M3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet pics!! Great job at taking them :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BMW_GAL said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> Thanks Dave!


You should be proud. I added you as a flickr contact.  Very nice HDR. My objectives behind the lens and my clientele are slightly different than yours.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> You should be proud. I added you as a flickr contact.  Very nice HDR. My objectives behind the lens and my clientele are slightly different than yours.


I am honored! :bow: 

I'll have to go and take a look at your photostream. Thanks for the add, Dave!


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

one word- awesome!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

pilkasbumeris said:


> one word- awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

chicagofan00 said:


> Here is another photo from that morning:


That's a sweet shot!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

karimMsalama said:


> nice pics





JerseyNative said:


> That's a sweet shot!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you!


----------

